# error 0x80040707



## lisi (Jun 7, 2003)

My machine won't let me install Verizon DSL I get the error # and
dll function call crashed: until.getcpuspeed. I understand its in my windows 98 system, but can I fix this some how, Please.
Thank YOu


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

See if the information on this page helps.

A Google search for "0x80040707" (without the quotes) yielded a lot of hits. If the above site doesn't help, try Google.


----------



## lisi (Jun 7, 2003)

I am sending my machine up to a friend who will work on it. He said that up dating windows explorer should solve the problem, but I am bringing up the directions that I got off that page. I am not that sure of my self to mess with it that way. Thank You
I will inform you how it goes. Carolyn:up:


----------

